# Coruscant?



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok, ive heard alot of talk about cities becoming like something out of star wars on the forum, so...

Which city in the world is closest to become like Coruscant, or some other futuristic Sci fi city:


----------



## thx-rvg (Oct 9, 2005)

Modern Tokyo is the realization of almost every 1950s sci-fi visionary's dream of what a futuristic city would look like. Who knew at that time that the capital of the country that was in disarray after WW2 would become such a magnificent testament to the extravagance of the high-tech age?

Also: Sao Paulo, Seoul, Hong Kong, and Shanghai. That many Asian cities figure in this is hardly a surprise; many of them are building the modern (and futuristic) structures because they need them badly. I mean, you could take the Petronas Towers and implant them into a city of the future and it would seem plausible. For that matter, you could take all of Hong Kong, cross out its name, and pass it off as a futuristic city without any problem (save the city's fame).


And of course, let's not forget the one city that was the inspiration for most of 20th Century science-fiction (and Star Wars as well):


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

San fran in 2154
From star trek enterprise


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Chicago 2035.


----------



## Ning (Jul 18, 2004)

effer said:


> Chicago 2035.


2135 rather.


----------



## ÜberMaromas (Aug 27, 2005)

I loved I, Robot movie Chicago´s skyline.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

I hope no city ends up looking like Coruscant.


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

Coruscant has a depressing lack of greenspace.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

^^ same here, its not a city, its like a big building, i dont like it


----------



## Boris550 (Sep 21, 2004)

Coruscant is fascinating in that it is a sea of skyscrapers for the most part built on a foundation of planet-covering skyscrapers. The height and scale is just awesome.


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

There's a picture of London looking like Coruscant somewhere on the web.


----------



## Medo (Apr 7, 2004)

^^find it then :yes:


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

djm19 said:


> Coruscant has a depressing lack of greenspace.


yeah thay had bad urban planners.


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

I always thought Shanghai's skyline from FAR AWAY looked a bit futuristic.


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

boston, new york , philadelphia , washington d.c. super metro in 2169


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

Medo said:


> ^^find it then :yes:


speaking for him: its usually no that easy


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

London 2012!!!!! :jk:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

burj dubai would look quite ok in coruscant


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

Some AMAZING pics of Canary Wharf, by LABOTOMY:


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Neat pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

miamicanes said:


> Trantor -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trantor
> 
> The Capitol of Asimov's galaxy. 45 billion inhabitants, spread across a city the size of the entire planet. Notoriously vulnerable to the slightest supply-chain disruption.


From wikipedia: Trantor is depicted as the capital of the first Galactic Empire. Its land surface of 194,000,000 km² (75,000,000 miles²) was, with the exception of the Imperial Palace, entirely enclosed in artificial domes. It consisted of an enormous metropolis (an ecumenopolis) that stretched deep underground and was home to a population of 45,000,000,000 (45 billion) human inhabitants at its height, *a population density of 232 per km² (600 per mile²)*. 

Global urban sprawl? :runaway:


----------



## futureSP (Dec 11, 2010)

*São Paulo *


----------



## futureSP (Dec 11, 2010)

*São Paulo*


----------



## Karabuy (Feb 16, 2010)

*São Paulo*








http://www.travelersdigest.com/pictures/south_america/brazil/saopaulointro.jpg









http://www.michael-weidemann.com/photo/brazil/big/SAO-Paulo3415.jpg


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Shanghai 40000 highrises and counting














































SCROLL


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Seoul is another one, second biggest city in the world 26 million metro:


----------



## futureSP (Dec 11, 2010)

*São Paulo - 20 milhões de habitantes.*


----------



## futureSP (Dec 11, 2010)

*São Paulo*


----------



## futureSP (Dec 11, 2010)

*São Paulo*


----------



## futureSP (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Karabuy (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

This one of sao Paulo is amazing


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

More Shanghai





















SCROLL


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ Afther tokyo...Second largest, what pârt is hard to understand?


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Nope but it's metro area Tokyo-Yokohomma is...Tokyo has about 13Mil people, but metro area is 35mil...
And tokyo hasn't that much skyscrapers and not that high ones because it lies on a major fault....
Ohther wise it would be in this tread to...









http://www.sneijers.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/tokyo_lights.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Cs4Cb9z2fNg/THMMq0M3V1I/AAAAAAAABto/-t6-nymkRWo/s1600/DuskTokyoJapan.jpg









http://traveljapanblog.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/20101602trim.jpg









http://livedoor.2.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/3/8/380fe804.JPG


BTW: You can say that about any city, New york city is also not that big if you take NY city proper only...


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ I'm sorry but that are offically numbers of metro area: 35 million.
Ant city in the world has muc much les inhabitants if not looked at metro area.

But you got banned en you're posts where deletd and you're back already? Something is not right...


----------



## futureSP (Dec 11, 2010)

*São Paulo*


----------



## futureSP (Dec 11, 2010)

*São Paulo*


----------



## futureSP (Dec 11, 2010)

A imensa São Paulo!


----------



## futureSP (Dec 11, 2010)




----------

